# Any heavy/dark experimental & bass music producers?



## amkho (Sep 16, 2017)

Anything in the likes of dubstep, industrial, techno, experimental etc...

Show me your stuff!


----------



## Mandragoras (Sep 17, 2017)

I'll bite.


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 17, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> I'll bite.


I listened to a few samples and it was really intriguing.  I like it!


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 8, 2017)

@Okamio you might like this thread...


----------



## lupi900 (Dec 9, 2017)

miio — Weasyl


----------



## midnightsparky (Dec 10, 2017)

My stuff is a bit squirrelly and all over... I really should visit my soundcloud, but meh. Most recent stuff is in my FA gall. Exp/different certainly

Artwork Gallery for SalacornMidnightSparky -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Most my work is orientated for boot bumpin as I have got 4kw of subs in the car, but at same time my stuff is improv and not mastered. Some day... when I have not got pesky neighbours who ring the police about noise (or lookie-lous wanting to loot)!

Still chasin that perfect bass beat though, have yet to create the perfect track!


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Feb 27, 2018)

Here's a trance track I did fairly recently:


__
		https://soundcloud.com/track_id%3D399660720

And if you want something very experimental (and noisy), there's this horrifying piece:


__
		https://soundcloud.com/track_id%3D396485814


----------

